# Dove & Canary?



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

Some of you may remember Noddy's story, I am totally inexperienced with doves and pigeons, never owned any, I found Noddy about a while back and he's not the healthiest of birds, he weighs 64 grams and he should be 90-120 grams being a Senegal dove. He currently has a companion, an adolescent dove I found with her wing mauled (Bonnie) but as she is so miserable in a cage I will be releasing her as soon as she can fly.

Now my question is: would a canary be a good companion for Noddy? He's blind, his eyes are totally deflated, apparently he had an infection and though we gave him antibiotics he never recovered. He's small and doesn't move around much and is very docile, can't eat on his own (can't see the bowls etc). He loves canary and little bird sounds as I play bird sounds for him and he's very attracted to sounds. A male canary would provide a lot of sound stimulation and might keep him occupied. I hate keeping anything in a cage but Noddy seems to be doomed to live in captivity all his life as he would be unable to fend for himself. What are your opinions?

By the way thank you all so much for this forum, I have learnt a lot here! Special thanks to Philodice for her invaluable book which she has so kindly sent to me.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

It's interesting that you have a Senegal Dove. While a canary may make a great companion, I think I would go with a ringneck dove or another Senegal if you can get one. I don't recall (or perhaps never knew) where you are located. Senegal's are kind of rare here in the U.S. though some breeders of exotic doves do have them.

What kind of dove is Bonnie?

Terry


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi,
Bonnie is also a Senegal - I found them all in my garden having fallen out of nests. Bonnie seems very miserable in the cage and as she was attacked by something (one of her wings was terribly mauled), she is traumatised and very afraid, though she will let me pet her sometimes and will stand on my finger (so cute). Like I mentioned, these are all feral and I would like to let Bonnie go when she can fly properly, I don't like keeping things in cages/aquariums etc, especially if they weren't born in captivity and used to it, that's why I was thinking canary - plus they're very vocal which could be good for Noddy - he doesn't seem in the least bit interested with Bonnie. In the beginning Bonnie stuck to him (she obviously felt safe next to him), but now they're as if in different worlds. I use gender loosely here, to be honest I have no clue what sex Noddy and Bonnie are 

PS: I'm in Egypt - there are many, many Senegals in my garden, I used to feed them but stopped as it attracted kestrels  I don't think we have captive bred Ring Necks here? Never seen any


----------

